# Handmade Custom Saddle Pads



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

what are your half pads made out of?


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Gidget said:


> what are your half pads made out of?


Well what would you be interested in?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

would you be interested in making a saddle pad that's all purpose and fluffy like those Poly Pads are? How much would you charge? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

well I was wondering what you made a half pad out of ..what are the materials you use.I may be interested later on..right now I'm broke but was curious.


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> would you be interested in making a saddle pad that's all purpose and fluffy like those Poly Pads are? How much would you charge?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 When you say fluffy, do you mean it's really cushioned, or fluffy, as in the fabric? I can do an all purpose saddle pad and just make is really cushioned easily (even if you want certain areas more cushioned than others). The cost is determined from how cushioned you would like it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Gidget said:


> well I was wondering what you made a half pad out of ..what are the materials you use.I may be interested later on..right now I'm broke but was curious.


Well it depends on what you purpose for it will be. If it's going to be used in place of a riser pad or wither pad then I can look into foam, but if you just want one in general, then the filler.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oooohhh okay. I am looking for something to had more cusion to my horses wither shoulder area


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

I can do it, but ill have to go look at how much the foam will cost, or whatever material you would like 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

The poly fill that's in the Poly Pads is what I'm referring to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh yay!  I need to reserve a spot! I'm broke right now as well but am getting my new saddle pretty soon so I need pads! 

I need a navy blue AP pad (no straps or anything) with black & white piping around the edges. With a batman logo  I'm not sure if you would embroider it or what? Here is a photo of the general idea:http://i54.tinypic.com/21ew8lv.jpg

Also, would you be able to make a half pad like this?:http://i56.tinypic.com/mhbzgm.jpgThanks!!


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Eliz said:


> Oh yay!  I need to reserve a spot! I'm broke right now as well but am getting my new saddle pretty soon so I need pads!
> 
> I need a navy blue AP pad (no straps or anything) with black & white piping around the edges. With a batman logo  I'm not sure if you would embroider it or what? Here is a photo of the general idea:http://i54.tinypic.com/21ew8lv.jpg
> 
> Also, would you be able to make a half pad like this?:http://i56.tinypic.com/mhbzgm.jpgThanks!!


Certainly  ill put you on the list. I'm not sure about emroidering that logo, but I may be able to find a batman patch to iron on if you would like that.

As for the half pad, ill look at how much it would cost for the fleece lining and let yah know 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> The poly fill that's in the Poly Pads is what I'm referring to.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I may have to order the poly fill online, so ill get back to yah on that when I have access to my laptop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There are so many saddle pads of every description already on the market that this is a tough field to compete in. I wish you luck.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks very much! Yeah, iron-on would probably be more durable anyway!  I would want one on each side.. 

Let me know when you have a price quote for me!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Here is a web site that might help you out 
http://www.suitability.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=7158&Show=TechSpecs


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

that is the kind of half pad!...let me know on price.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> There are so many saddle pads of every description already on the market that this is a tough field to compete in. I wish you luck.


 
She is doing this for fun :wink:


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Gidget said:


> that is the kind of half pad!...let me know on price.


The one that Eliz would like made?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

yep


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Eliz said:


> Thanks very much! Yeah, iron-on would probably be more durable anyway!  I would want one on each side..
> 
> Let me know when you have a price quote for me!





Gidget said:


> yep




For both of you, it will be about $30 once I add the Fleece/Fur/Faux Sheepskin Material, as the fabric per yard is expensive.


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Eliz said:


> Thanks very much! Yeah, iron-on would probably be more durable anyway!  I would want one on each side..
> 
> Let me know when you have a price quote for me!


Also, I found you a batman patch, but I will have to order it online. Good thing is that it is free shipping. Bad thing is they are $5 each. Your call if you want to pay $10 extra or not :]


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, I might just get the AP pad, not the 1/2.
How about this logo?
Batman LogoIron on Patch by SewWhaat on Etsy
It says you can contact her for a bigger size.
And here is a bunch on ebay:
batman items - Get great deals on Fabric Transfers, Patches items on eBay.com!

So the AP pad would be how much without the logo?
I wish you had examples so I could get an idea of the fabric and such... is it like a quilted or smooth fabric? Lol


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Also, here is a pack of 4 for $5 and free shipping. The only thing it that it is tshirt iron on so idk if that would "stick" to the pad 
Batman Iron On T Shirt Transfer #3 - Set of 4 Logos - eBay (item 270508068069 end time Feb-22-11 18:34:08 PST)


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Eliz said:


> Well, I might just get the AP pad, not the 1/2.
> How about this logo?
> Batman LogoIron on Patch by SewWhaat on Etsy
> It says you can contact her for a bigger size.
> ...


I buy the fabric as requested. And I usually start with plain, smooth, cotton (or a blend) fabric, and I then quilt the saddle pad. Sometimes I can find the fabric pre-quilted, but more times not. 

I can do stitching/quilting like these:
http://img.thefind.com/images/WwC7c...NTc2MDUxNjc0N440Mjc3jTUwMjc0sTC0ZGAA*?m=1&g=1

http://partrade.net/images/products/302070.jpg


Im working on perfecting my stitches like this to where I can do swirls and what-not:
http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/EquestrianCollections/PT00131?$oldimage$

Im decent at it enough, but I have to work slow when I come to the designs so that I dont make a mistake (thought its not that big of a deal if I do, I can always start over, but it's a pain). I just want to perfect it before I offer more intricate designs. 

For the standard square/diamond stitch, you can tell me how big you would like the squares (1" by 1" or half that, more, etc). I trace the design onto the pad fabric before I start stitching so that I know exactly where I need to sew each time.

OH, and for the batman patch, they are cheaper, but the disadvantage is that they are from Hong Kong and Thailand, and wouldnt arrive until a few weeks later. To be honest, it would be your call. The more expensive ones would come within the next day or so, since they are from the US, or the others which cost a lot less, but take weeks to arrive. It would be all up to what you would like to choose.


How thick would you want your AP pad to be? The Filler is what makes the difference in cost. What I have posted as costs on the OP is just a general cost.

As for photos, I used to have some, but I recently got a new laptop, and lost them all! It sucks!


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Eliz said:


> Also, here is a pack of 4 for $5 and free shipping. The only thing it that it is tshirt iron on so idk if that would "stick" to the pad
> Batman Iron On T Shirt Transfer #3 - Set of 4 Logos - eBay (item 270508068069 end time Feb-22-11 18:34:08 PST)


Those would come fast, and it -may- work, but I would be a little worried about when you wash them. I have done iron-on "stickers" for shirts before and they always peel when you wash them. 

To be honest, I -personally- would feel more comfortable with a patch, since I know for a fact it will work, and wont mess up the saddle pad that -you- are paying for.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Could you make a bright purple AP pad with electric blue piping? I wouldn't want the pad super thick seeing as I would be using it for trail rides.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm looking for a bright purple bordering almost lavender but not quite. Every pad in purple that I find is always a deep purple or a plum purple and I don't really like those colors.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Like this Perri's All Purpose Quilted Saddle Pad All Purpose Saddle Pads English HorseLoverZ.com


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Would you be posting to Aust??

If so could you give me an approximate cost?

I wanna jump on this train haha but can't get to excited if your not gonna post here


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh okay!  I'll send details about quilting and thickness and which patch I decide on when I am ready to order.
Thanks!


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Tabbi Kat said:


> I'm looking for a bright purple bordering almost lavender but not quite. Every pad in purple that I find is always a deep purple or a plum purple and I don't really like those colors.


Yes I can :]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

RedTree said:


> Would you be posting to Aust??
> 
> If so could you give me an approximate cost?
> 
> I wanna jump on this train haha but can't get to excited if your not gonna post here


I'm sorry, your post confused me. What do you mean posting to Aust? As in shipping to Australia?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Eliz said:


> Oh okay!  I'll send details about quilting and thickness and which patch I decide on when I am ready to order.
> Thanks!


Sure thing :]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Let me know when you're ready to make it and I'll send you money via paypal I want larger quilted stitching using electric blue thread and then the piping in the same electric blue. I don't need any straps for the billet or girth. Thanks a million! I'm excited to get this! When do you think you'll start making the pads?


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Tabbi Kat said:


> Let me know when you're ready to make it and I'll send you money via paypal I want larger quilted stitching using electric blue thread and then the piping in the same electric blue. I don't need any straps for the billet or girth. Thanks a million! I'm excited to get this! When do you think you'll start making the pads?


Awesome :] Those colors will look so amazing! Im excited to start it. When you say larger quilted stitching, what size squares do you want? I can do anywhere from 1" x 1" Squares to as big as you want. Take a ruler and you can make squares of different sizes on paper and tell me which you would like :] 


Ill probably start working on them soon. I have to find out where my parents put my sewing machine, and where my workspace will be. I have a hunch for as two both of those answers, so no worries. Ill PM you when Ill officially start so we can get the price down and exchange paypal info.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I was thinking 2" quilts? Oh man I am sooooooo excited!!!! I have always wanted a pad in these colors but didn't know anyone who could make saddle pads. Yaaaaaayyy!!! Thank you! I look forward to doing business with you Lol if the saddle pad comes out nice I will definitely have you make more of the same style pads but different colors. I left my sewing machine in Texas when I moved and if I would've brought it with me I would definitely be trying my hand at saddle pad making.


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Tabbi Kat said:


> I was thinking 2" quilts? Oh man I am sooooooo excited!!!! I have always wanted a pad in these colors but didn't know anyone who could make saddle pads. Yaaaaaayyy!!! Thank you! I look forward to doing business with you  Lol if the saddle pad comes out nice I will definitely have you make more of the same style pads but different colors. I left my sewing machine in Texas when I moved and if I would've brought it with me I would definitely be trying my hand at saddle pad making.


Haha alrighty. It's really not as difficult to do as you think. I can usually get one done in about 2hrs flat, working nonstop. So If I were to start on it on a weekend, it would probably ship the following Monday. The only reason I cant start right now is because of our living arrangments. Currently we do not have a home of our own, we're living with relatives while we search for one. If we did have one, then our craft room would be already put together, so I would start on these right away, but unfortunately I cant do that.


----------



## 2BDeyes (Feb 20, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

2BDeyes said:


> Great idea!


Thanks :]


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

RidingTowardsGrace said:


> I'm sorry, your post confused me. What do you mean posting to Aust? As in shipping to Australia?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
haha yess sorry I have a tendency to confuse people


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

RedTree said:


> haha yess sorry I have a tendency to confuse people


Well if your willing to pay the shipping then I dont see why not.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Do you have any idea of how long it will be before you are able to make them? Just a rough idea?


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Lol I was about to ask the same question.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Not that I'm in a rush, if it were not until mid March or something that'd be fine, just curious


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

RidingTowardsGrace said:


> Well if your willing to pay the shipping then I dont see why not.


but do you know where abouts how much the shipping would cost?


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

RedTree said:


> but do you know where abouts how much the shipping would cost?


For you, if I can fit it in the smallest flat rate box, it will be about 14 dollars. If I use a bigger box its around $20 or $30. Id have to make your saddle pad first to know If I can fold it down and fit it in a smaller box for a smaller cost.


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Eliz said:


> Do you have any idea of how long it will be before you are able to make them? Just a rough idea?





Tabbi Kat said:


> Lol I was about to ask the same question.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





Eliz said:


> Not that I'm in a rush, if it were not until mid March or something that'd be fine, just curious



Soon, hopefully. Im going to get my sewing machine tomorrow and some tools and then get the arrangements worked out for where I will work, and Ill let you all know :] I dont need -that- much space, but it does help.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

If Redtree is in australia a flat rate box wouldn't work because those are only for the US I tried sending something to Holland in one lol it wasn't a successful post office visit.

Yay to picking up your machine! I wish your family a speedy easy house hunt. I'm moving this weekend and can't wait to get settled in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Tabbi Kat said:


> If Redtree is in australia a flat rate box wouldn't work because those are only for the US I tried sending something to Holland in one lol it wasn't a successful post office visit.
> 
> Yay to picking up your machine! I wish your family a speedy easy house hunt. I'm moving this weekend and can't wait to get settled in.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Really? Thats odd, because they show the option when I put in Australia as the destination. It says "Priority Mail International Small Flat Rate Box". 

Yeah I really want to find a house. We think we have found one we like, just gotta check it out again and stuff. We have been living with relatives for the past two months since we havnt found a home yet! Gah! Sharing a tinnyyy room with your sister with mattresses on the floor is not fun! (no offense if someone reading this has to all the time, Im just not used to it, and my sister and I are close to killing each other). As well as sharing a small one sink bathroom with my parents and sister, and we all get up at the same time and have to get dressed at the same time, GAH. I am SO ready for my own room again, mainly because all my craft things and most of my clothes are in storage!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Strange, it was probably because of where I was shipping it.

Keep your chin up about your living situation. It will get better. Any time it's start getting frustrating just take a big breath and remember it isn't permanent I hope y'all can find a home quickly. House shopping is very tedious.


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Alright I have some news! I talked to my parents and tomorrow I am talking to my grandmother (who has a HUGE sewing room with all the supplies you will ever need ) about using her room, which she already told me I can, but I just want to clarify with her about what I will be doing, when, etc. And my parents will be taking me to get all the supplies by the end of the week, so I need to know exactly who I am making a saddle pad for, and I will give you your pricing so we can pay the day before I go out to get everything. 

I really need to know who is ordering one so that I will only have to make one trip this week and not many in the next few weeks. Once I get my licence in a month or two, then Ill be able to go whenever, but for now, lets verify who is ordering one this week.

Ill also sketch up the design of your saddle pad once you verify your order.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I for sure want the one we talked about! I can send you the money this Saturday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Tabbi Kat said:


> I for sure want the one we talked about! I can send you the money this Saturday
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sure thing :] If you could do it first thing that day, that would be great, as I am probably going to be getting the supplies later in the day. Would you like for me to PM you the price for the saddle pad and you can pm me your zip code so I can find out the shipping?


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I just sent you a PM with the info


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Tabbi Kat said:


> I just sent you a PM with the info


Thanks :]


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I still need to get my saddle & leathers for it, so it may be two or three weeks for me if that's ok 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Eliz said:


> I still need to get my saddle & leathers for it, so it may be two or three weeks for me if that's ok
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Of course 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

I recently starting making my own, but they aren't good enough for selling yet. Lol. But post pictures of the finished projects please I would LOVE to see them.  Good Luck.


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Gizmo said:


> I recently starting making my own, but they aren't good enough for selling yet. Lol. But post pictures of the finished projects please I would LOVE to see them.  Good Luck.


Certainly! I will post the first few of this batch that I make. I used to have photos of the other ones I have made but lost them when I got my new laptop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone else? :]


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

The day Im getting supplies has been moved back to accommodate some clients needs, so now I am open for slots to start making more next week/weekend.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i'd love a custom pad but i'm having a REALLY hard time deciding what colors i'd want. ugh.


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

crimsonsky said:


> i'd love a custom pad but i'm having a REALLY hard time deciding what colors i'd want. ugh.


Haha, well no worries. Take your time deciding! I would hate to make one and have you realize it's not exactly what you wanted! Do you compete or show? Does your horse have a particular color?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

well... i don't compete currently so i don't need anything that's show color specific. all of my TB's stuff is custom made in royal blue and yellow (so that's a consideration for sure). i have a paint that i'll be working with starting this spring so something for him could be fun. 

this is dude if anyone wants to give color suggestions:


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

crimsonsky said:


> well... i don't compete currently so i don't need anything that's show color specific. all of my TB's stuff is custom made in royal blue and yellow (so that's a consideration for sure). i have a paint that i'll be working with starting this spring so something for him could be fun.
> 
> this is dude if anyone wants to give color suggestions:


Hmm I can see a metallic grey w/ sky, ice, or baby blue on him. Or maybe even lime green!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Lime green looks great on red colored coats. Gizmo is chestnut and all his stuff is lime green. Purple also looks, good but I don't know if you want to give him a complex, lol.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

haha - actually i have a purple stars/glitter/moons saddle pad for him already. dude is... spshl so i doubt any color would give him a complex.  

i DO love lime green. for being as much of a dressage/pretty/matching rider i absolutely love bright colors. 

i have a 9mth old colt so one day he will need his own saddle pads but that's a few years out so no point in getting anything now. lol


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

crimsonsky said:


> haha - actually i have a purple stars/glitter/moons saddle pad for him already. dude is... spshl so i doubt any color would give him a complex.
> 
> i DO love lime green. for being as much of a dressage/pretty/matching rider i absolutely love bright colors.
> 
> i have a 9mth old colt so one day he will need his own saddle pads but that's a few years out so no point in getting anything now. lol


Haha yeah little early for that one :]

Just let me know if/when you would like one and I can give you your quote :]


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I might order one in a few months or so, have a few other things I plan on getting (jumping boots, pretty browband) 
(just turned 18 so my money is going to dissapear fast)


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

RedTree said:


> I might order one in a few months or so, have a few other things I plan on getting (jumping boots, pretty browband)
> (just turned 18 so my money is going to dissapear fast)


Haha alright, just let me know!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

will do


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Bumping for the morning :]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Bumping again! This weekend is when I'm gonna start an get supplies, so order now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

